# Souris River?



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Im starting an 8wk intership in Minot tommorow and i was wondering what types of fish they catch on the souris river ( at least i think thats the name of it). I am very dissapointed im missing the mizzou river bite in bismarck but any fishing is better than none so any help would be appreciated. Im staying at my GF grandparents house which is on the backside of the golf course by the jr links part so im a short walk to the river any help would be greatly appreciated.
:beer:


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

should mention im not looking for spots just what types of fish i should target so i know wthat to do! Thanks


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

Well I've fished it a lot and they got walleye pike perch suckers tons of bullheads and thats about it. Right now is probably your best shot at catching walleyes consitently along with some big pike up by the dams. Its actually overlooked a lot but theres definetely some nice fish in there. Other than spring time in the middle of the summer you are sure to catch bullheads by the handfull and it kind of gets annoying, along with some slimers here and there. It's a fun time to fish the river though. If you ever need a partner to fish with send me a pm. I'll be in minot the whole summer. Good Luck!! :beer:


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

sounds good! ill do that! gotta run home to bis and get the rods and taclke though this wknd. :beer:


----------

